# Reccomendations for a 22 air rifle



## Shuvel (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello, I am looking to purchase a 22 air rifle. I am looking for something with an adjustable trigger pull. I would like to be able to end up somewhere between 1.5 and 2.5 lbs. I have done a lot of trigger work on rimfires and centerfire rifles. But I need a decent trigger to start with. The RWS trigger is adjustable for travel and I don't know what the internals look like. I am still considering one of these.

I have been looking rather suspiciously at the different fps. Most boast 1000 fps for a 22. I am assuming that this would be for the lightest ammo available for testing. I am looking to do a little pest control on some pesky squirrels, so I probably would need pellets on the heavier end.

I am not familiar with the spring type air rifles, but this seems to be what gives the most muzzle velocity.

I am looking for something accurate and I have a modest budget between $500 to $600.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

:shake:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

:shake:


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

With your budget take a look at the Benjamin Marauder in .22. You will need a pump. A Hill Pump will do the job well. You will have to pump it up a bit after every 30-40 shots but it is not difficult. Eventually you can move up to a scuba or high pressure tank if you want.

The Marauder is available for a decent price and shoots well and with power. Some other PCP(PreChargedPneumatic) air rifles are more powerful and have other features, but cost more.

It is nice to have a the ten shot magazine so follow up shots are available quickly. 
A decent scope can be had for not too much money. The WalMart scopes aren't bad and many others are available as well. No recoil so no need for a heavy duty air rifle scope.

The rifles are accurate shooters and Benjamin/Crosman is a good company if you need some kind of service.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

:shake:


----------



## Shuvel (Aug 21, 2010)

Ordered the Discovery in 22 with a pump.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

You will probably love the Discovery. It is a good shooting rifle. I didn't get one because of the single shot. I prefer quick follow up shots and having them available has worked well for me with gophers, blackbirds and other varmints that tend to gather. Also with a second or third quick shot on skunks which don't seem to die quickly for some reason. Also helps when I am a bit shaky and miss the shot... it sure happens.

Have heard nothing but good about the discovery. Nice shooting, reliable and accurate from friends who have them. A good package with the rifle and pump together. Be aware that walmart now has .22 cal Crosman Premier Hollow Points in stock at many of their stores. If your rifle likes them it will be an easy way to get more ammo. Otherwise mail order for better quality is a good way to go. My Marauder and Blizzard both really like JSB domed pellets. My RWS 48 shoots best with Crosman CPHP's.

Best of shooting to you. Let us know how it goes after you get the rifle and shoot a bit.


----------



## yote300wsm (Aug 29, 2010)

I just purchased a Benjamin Trail NP (Nitro Piston) in .22 cal. $230.00 with free shipping from Pyramid Air. The gun shoots great . 1MOA even through the 100-150 rnd break-in period. The only gripe is the trigger is BAD! Long and creepy! Spent another $32 and bought a GRT-III drop-in trigger from charliedatuna.com. Crisp and clean at 2-2.5lbs. This morning I shot 5-5shot groups that you could cover with a nickel at 50yds. 15g pellets @900fps. Plus the Nitro Piston produces 70% less recoil than regular spring-air guns.
And the thing is almost silent. I think that the Nitro-Piston is going to be the wave of the future. Just this morning I wacked a 15lbs woodchuck at 40yds with a JSB Monster pellet. (25.5g).


----------



## Shuvel (Aug 21, 2010)

I wish that trigger would fit my disco, I would buy one.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Shuvel, on your discovery you might take a look at http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/ and ask about tuning the trigger mechanism. If it is possible some of the tuners and custom folk on there have probably done it. Some may post complete information on it in detail.

Other than the trigger, how is the rifle treating you? I have heard many good things about them. Never shot one as I have repeaters I like.


----------



## Shuvel (Aug 21, 2010)

ZZ...i like it. shot a squirrel in the yard at about 25 -30 yards. With the rain (every day) I haven't had a chance to give it a good work-out, but this week end I'll take it to the camp and give it a good work out.

Thanks for the link, I go snoop around and see what I can find on the disco.

I'm thinking about a pellet pistol...any Ideas?


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

You've got me on pellet pistols. I had a Browning 800 in .177 that I gave to a friend. Nice, recoilless and shot well. I just prefer the rifles for my shooting. 
A lot more experience on pistols here than I have. Maybe some of those folks will chime in with info to help you.

http://www.fedtactical.com/browning-pellet-p-11335.html

I bought mine from Fed Tactical. All went fine. Fast shipping and the lowest price I found anywhere at the time.


----------

